# where to find the hard to find cookbook



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Here is a purveyor of fine out of print and antiquarian cookbooks, this is for all the folks who don't live near a great book source.

Bonnie Slotnick
email: [email protected]

mail:
Bonnie Slotnick: Cookbooks
PMB G27
332 Bleecker St.
New York, NY 10014

phone: 212-989-8962
fax: 212-989-8102

Bonnie has a shop in Greenwich Village. Please get in touch with her if 
you'd like to visit.

I post this listing because there is a wealth of knowledge out there and it's not all at the mega store.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

[No message]


----------

